# TV Philips 20 GR 1250 / 36B necesito esquema



## Hitman (May 23, 2006)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y espero q este colocando el mensaje en el lugar correcto.

Mi petición es la de los esquemas del televisor "Philips 20 GR 1250 / 36B". Esta es la referencia q aparece en el tv.

Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme. Muchas gracias anticipadas



P.D. Enorabuena por el foro


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 23, 2006)

http://www.eserviceinformación.com/index.php?what=search


----------



## Hitman (May 24, 2006)

Las direcciones son muy buenas pero no encuentro ese modelo en cuestion. 

si alguien la tiene para enviarme, q me lo diga q le doy mi direccion de correo y q me le envie a ella.


Muchas gracias de todas formas por buestra ayuda.


----------



## fdesergio (May 24, 2006)

Saludos, en esquemas PHILIPS no los encontraras por modelo, estos vienen por chasis y el tuyo es el GR-AX1, difiere un poco en cuanto a unos elemntos puede o no tenerlos pero es el mismo, avisa, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## javito (Abr 13, 2009)

Hola Hitman.

¿encontraste el esquema?. Te agradecería que me dijeras cómo conseguir el esquema. Se me ha averiado el TV y quería intentar arreglarlo.

Gracias.


----------



## aquilino (Oct 8, 2009)

buenas noches compañeros queria saber si alguno de uds me podria facilitar el diagrama o plano del tv marca phillips modelo 20LL26-0121 con chasis numero GR5A el cual tiene el flayback y el transistor de horizontal dañados pero a los mismo no se le ven el numero de parte o serial el cual necesito para poder reemplazarlos gracias y espero me puedan ayudar


----------



## mcrven (Oct 9, 2009)

fdesergio dijo:


> Saludos, en esquemas PHILIPS no los encontraras por modelo, estos vienen por chasis y el tuyo es el GR-AX1, difiere un poco en cuanto a unos elemntos puede o no tenerlos pero es el mismo, avisa, chauuuuuuuuuu



Hitman, el diagrama está en  
Es un paquete de archivos comprimidos. De ellos abres el que te indicó fdsergio.

Saludos:


----------



## aquilino (Oct 9, 2009)

hola muchas gracias por su pronta respuesta solo una cosita con respecto a lo del modelo de chasis segun la tabla comparativa de los modelos de phillips para asi saber que modelo de chasis lleva cada tv el mio(modelo 20LL26-0121) lleva por chasis el GR5A segun esa tabla, espero me aclaren eso ahoraestoy dudoso con respecto al tipo de chasis y otra cosita el link que colocas hitman me dice que se produjo un error y no aparece ningun archivo te agradeceria pudieras repararlo gracias espero puedan ayudarme bye


----------

